# Tweaks?



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

Quick question, are the tweaks stickied in this section (other than the updated fugu ics tweak) outdated? Do any of you still use them w Ninjarom or tweaked 3.0?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

jto101680 said:


> Quick question, are the tweaks stickied in this section (other than the updated fugu ics tweak) outdated? Do any of you still use them w Ninjarom or tweaked 3.0?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I would say they are, and that the sticky is out dated too, the poor thing hasn't had any love'n in a while. [email protected] has, updated tweaks in it, via Tweaktools. NinjaROM, doesn't, it's really just a place holder until 3.0 is "Official".

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

dSlice said:


> I would say they are, and that the sticky is out dated too, the poor thing hasn't had any love'n in a while. [email protected] has, updated tweaks in it, via Tweaktools. NinjaROM, doesn't, it's really just a place holder until 3.0 is "Official".
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


So if I'm running Ninjarom it's probably worth flashing them huh. Theres the loopy Smoothness, v6, and 3g booster. I already have fugu implemented, and it did make a subtle improvement. When tweaked 3.0 comes out the scripts are probably baked into the rom, or accessible through tweak tools. Just want to be cautious. I know when you flash scripts sometimes the overwrite other things, or just add scripts in top of scripts which make things like boot time longer.

If I were to flash them all would I :

-flash one
-wipe davlick
-reboot 
-then repeat?

Thanks for your input and knowledge btw. I'm coming from a lg optimus v off of virgin m. Things are a little different









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

I personally wouldn't use any in the sticky, except for the Fugu one. 3.0 won't have them baked in, you have to install them via Tweaktools.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

I would wait until 3.0 is released. You won't need anything else. It's crazy fast and super smooth.

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------

